# Back Sweetening Question



## Geibel49 (Aug 17, 2014)

How much concentrate do u use to flavor skeeter pee when back sweetening ?


----------



## Arne (Aug 18, 2014)

I usually use a can of frozen concentrate, then if it needs a little more, add some sugar. Remember a lot of the concentrates will cloud the wine up and it will have to sit and clear again, sometimes for a long time. The best concentrate I have found it welches cranberry as it doesn't cloud it back up. If you want other flavors, you usually have to wait for it to clear. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Aug 18, 2014)

You can use the Pearson Square (see tutorial section on how to use) to calculate how much you need. Check the gravity of your wine now, stir the concentrate then pour in beaker to take a reading. Should be room temp. as the cold will change the true reading. 

End gravity will be most likely 1.000-1.010. The gravity of your concentrate is the 3rd part of the equation. Pearson square will tell you how much concentrate you need. 

We can't really answer that because we don't know what you like sweetness wise and every concentrate is a different gravity. Best guess 1-2 cans for 5 gallons. 

As stated above, it will have to settle after adding and remember the potassium sorbate.


----------

